# SUCH A CHANGE IN FORUM



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Forums change - evolve - go up - go down - members change / get banned

However I feel so many changes have taken place on this forum I am wondering what has caused such a drastic shift ??

So many former greats have gone - I read Aarons logs when he first started one and when he competed and a transformation into a bodybuilder

So many moderators and regular posters have left - Even milky - who was a prolific poster - moderator and now nothing ??? large change in moderators is not a usual occurrence in a forum - not as suddenly as this one

So can anyone pinpoint / guess the causes of this ?? its not as good as it used to be in my opinion and a lot more intolerant than previously


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

People throwing their toys out the pram.

Simple as that.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> People throwing their toys out the pram.
> 
> Simple as that.


inclusive of the moderator cull ??? and prolific posters leaving ??


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

romper stomper said:


> Forums change - evolve - go up - go down - members change / get banned
> 
> However I feel so many changes have taken place on this forum I am wondering what has caused such a drastic shift ??
> 
> ...


They had better things to do with their lives other than spend all their time on forums... Like us :crying:


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

From my personal view the forum is getting over run with know it all, commercial gym, zyzz loving assholes. Iv learnt a ton since joining this forum and had a few good debates in the gerneral conversation section.

Iv just noticed an increase in idiots who dont take advice, lecture other people from behind a computer screen and if you dont agree with there point the insults start been thrown.

Your right its not the same as it was when i first joined


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> They had better things to do with their lives other than spend all their time on forums... Like us


or just post on better forums as many who have left do still post but not here - inclusive of mods


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm new here and am formerly of another well known forum. I actually prefer it here.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

It's because your not allowed your own opinion and if you dare to disagree with one of the "favorites" or a board sponsers then your out.

So most decent people who see this as a place to have a joke and bit of fun have either left or been kicked out.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

There do appear to be a few "protected" threads where you can't criticise a product or company and that's all about protecting sponsorship.

I like it here at the minute but I do wish a few of the old members were still around.

There are some good bodybuilders here at the minute but most rarely post outside of their own mutual masturbation diaries..... Sorry I mean training logs.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mez said:


> It's because your not allowed your own opinion and if you dare to disagree with one of the "favorites" or a board sponsers then your out.
> 
> So most decent people who see this as a place to have a joke and bit of fun have either left or been kicked out.


I disagree with this! 

I'm quite out spoken and I don't agree with the favorites and iv escaped ban...not much liked bit who cares, I think I'd like back some of the funny guys tho it has lost its banter a little.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've disagreed with sponsors and had posts deleted for it but yeah no ban yet.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I disagree with this!
> 
> I'm quite out spoken and I don't agree with the favorites and iv escaped ban...not much liked bit who cares, I think I'd like back some of the funny guys tho it has lost its banter a little.


Your can always join the other forum, we're all still there. Having a laugh and joke, giving training advice. And if we don't think a supplier is being honest or there food tastes like crap we're allowed to voice an opinion.

The only reason I come on here now is to look at the pics thread or pm what few friends are left on here.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Mez said:


> Your can always join the other forum, we're all still there. Having a laugh and joke, giving training advice. And if we don't think a supplier is being honest or there food tastes like crap we're allowed to voice an opinion.
> 
> The only reason I come on here now is to look at the pics thread or pm what few friends are left on here.


What's the "other" forum? ??


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Lets blame the gays ?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Bataz said:


> I'm new here and am formerly of another well known forum. I actually prefer it here.


Union or league mate?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lads you can't source forums on here. Just find a big lad in your gym and ask him. Or Google forum review sites.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mez said:


> It's because your not allowed your own opinion and if you dare to disagree with one of the "favorites" or a board sponsers then your out.
> 
> So most decent people who see this as a place to have a joke and bit of fun have either left or been kicked out.


Not sure I agree with this.Ive had many disagreements with "favourites" over the years, with no repercussions.Myself and Pscarb have had many interesting conflicts over opinions, albeit not recently, and im still here.Whether or not that is due to me being "favourited"and my somewhat off centre views on some subjects being more acceptable, or simply because, I dont resort to insults, and petty unrelated criticism.

If your posts, and replies are logical and stimulate debate, even though they maybe controversial, without displaying an obvious negative agenda then all will be fine .(I think!)


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Madoxx said:


> Union or league mate?


Both but prefer League.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> From my personal view the forum is getting over run with know it all, commercial gym, zyzz loving assholes. Iv learnt a ton since joining this forum and had a few good debates in the gerneral conversation section.
> 
> Iv just noticed an increase in idiots who dont take advice, lecture other people from behind a computer screen and if you dont agree with there point the insults start been thrown.
> 
> Your right its not the same as it was when i first joined


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I disagree with this!
> 
> I'm quite out spoken and I don't agree with the favorites and iv escaped ban...not much liked bit who cares, I think I'd like back some of the funny guys tho it has lost its banter a little.


You...'outspoken'?? That does surprise me....I've always found you a bit timid, a sort of elegant lady who wears Laura Ashley frocks....

:lol:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Not sure I agree with this.Ive had many disagreements with "favourites" over the years, with no repercussions.Myself and Pscarb have had many interesting conflicts over opinions, albeit not recently, and im still here.Whether or not that is due to me being "favourited" or simply because, I dont resort to insults, and petty unrelated criticism.
> 
> If your posts, and replies are logical and stimulate debate, even though they maybe controversial, without displaying an obvious negative agenda then all will be fine .(I think!)


Pscarb is ok, but what about the others ?

What about the time the child killer made homosexual advances to a member and when that member called him out about it in the public domain he was banned !

Or the time the same idiot asked members to be honest about him and wether he should leave, people were honest (possibly offensive) they got banned !!

Or members who have proven to have multiple accounts at the same time and been allowed to stay while others banned for same offence !!!

Or when people discuss what happens in MA with female members and nothings done, but if you even mention "mole" or "white knight" you get threatened with a ban !!!!

And god forbid you even mention the "velvet room" or whatever it's called ? Argue with most members of this group and your gone !!!!!

I could keep going on about the unfairness and bias but I've got better places to be, this place has been going downhill for months. I'm not blaming tom or kate or anyone else, I appreciate they get pressure from sponsors. But surely there should be a bit of lea way ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

seems to have only really affected those that like to sh!t stir

dunno why milky left. you would have to ask him


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mez said:


> Pscarb is ok, but what about the others ?
> 
> What about the time the* child killer* made homosexual advances to a member and when that member called him out about it in the public domain he was banned !
> 
> ...


I wasnt aware of any Child Killers posting!!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think people take this forum far to seriously. Its for people to talk about and learn about all things training. Simple.

People need to take it for what it is. An internet forum. It dosent affect our lives in negative way once we log off.

I dont know if the forum has favourite members or hidden tactics but who really cares. Not going to be life altering.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

instead of whinging whining complaining that its so unfair why not work towards making this forum a better place to be .

i did write out a few home truths but what good would it do really ?

if this forum is so good that was set up because they were banned from ukm then why do some of them make another account here to sh1t stir ?

i have met some decent people on here and i can call most of them friends and the rest i can call very good friends that we go out drinking together and train together .

ive also met and trained with some of the females off here .

a forum is good or bad solely by its users and if banter takes over then training related stuff is neglected and this is a muscle forum not uk-banter .

like i say stop moaning about the old times and try working with each other to progress and improve your training .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

bigger a forum gets the more nobheads it attracts...simple as that, many training fro years cba with all the immaturity and newbie stuff also.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> *if this forum is so good that was set up because they were banned from ukm then why do some of them make another account here to sh1t stir ?*


Who told you any of them make accounts to come stir sh!t over here? I do hope that no MODS have been discussing the banning of members with members of the site.

Also you joined the mentioned site didn't you? Why would you do that if you weren't trying to cause ****? You knew full well you would be about as welcome on TD as Loz at a nursery. Seems a little hypocritical to me mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Who told you any of them make accounts to come stir sh!t over here? I do hope that no MODS have been discussing the banning of members with members of the site.
> 
> Also you joined the mentioned site didn't you? Why would you do that if you weren't trying to cause ****? You knew full well you would be about as welcome on TD as Loz at a nursery. Seems a little hypocritical to me mate


because i seen the thread made about my wife also other comments aimed at my wife which were written in the style of a certain banned member .

yes i joined the site not to cause sh1t either , im not gonna go into it as it has nothing to do with you , all you seen was me taking the mick out of some of the banned members , you didnt see the weeks of sly digs aimed at me to which i finally bit .

i always thought you were alright although recently you have changed and rather than try be productive you just come across as having sly digs .


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

This should be settled by both forums meeting up for a green street style gang fight

The winner gets theLman.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mrwright said:


> This should be settled by both forums meeting up for a green street style gang fight
> 
> The winner gets theLman.


violence is wrong it is not the answer however i`ll be at bodypower on the friday and sunday


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I actually prefer how the forum is now compared to when i joined last year, it just seemed to pointless joke threads most of time.

Now it seems more on point and related to training.

Others may disagree but hey thats just my opinion.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> because i seen the thread made about my wife also other comments aimed at my wife which were written in the style of a certain banned member .
> 
> yes i joined the site not to cause sh1t either , im not gonna go into it as it has nothing to do with you , all you seen was me taking the mick out of some of the banned members , you didnt see the weeks of sly digs aimed at me to which i finally bit .
> 
> i always thought you were alright although recently you have changed and rather than try be productive you just come across as having sly digs .


I am always alright mate, ask any member on here or TD and I have no problems with them(not that I recall anyway) but I don't like people making slanderous comments towards the integrity of a forum I am a member of and I see "if this forum is so good that was set up because they were banned from ukm then why do some of them make another account here to sh1t stir ?" as such a comment.

I am not sure of the sly digs you speak of so cannot comment and don't comment either and I also find making comments about people partners/wives to be very wrong too. I have no problems with you not wanting to discuss matters with me but I just find it wrong that you make the comment as quoted above and yet to me it seemed that you did the exact same. There were a few other members who did it too so I hope you can see what I mean.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

mrwright said:


> This should be settled by both forums meeting up for a green street style gang fight
> 
> The winner gets theLman.


Does he come with a receipt and a 12 month warranty, I imagine he would be broken within 30 mins


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Let's be honest, it's a bit sh1t here now


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

ewen said:


> violence is wrong it is not the answer however i`ll be at bodypower on the friday and sunday


A wild challenger appears


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I am always alright mate, ask any member on here or TD and I have no problems with them(not that I recall anyway) but I don't like people making slanderous comments towards the integrity of a forum I am a member of and I see "if this forum is so good that was set up because they were banned from ukm then why do some of them make another account here to sh1t stir ?" as such a comment.
> 
> I am not sure of the sly digs you speak of so cannot comment and don't comment either and I also find making comments about people partners/wives to be very wrong too. I have no problems with you not wanting to discuss matters with me but I just find it wrong that you make the comment as quoted above and yet to me it seemed that you did the exact same. There were a few other members who did it too so I hope you can see what I mean.


i agree however my comment was factual not slanderous and it was made by a member of TD so im well within my rights to point that out .

All i want is a more positive forum , when i first joined here i knew nothing and the help i have got spurred me on to where i am now (suffering with a slipped disc unable to train :lol: ) and i have spent many hours helping others and continue to do so , it fcuks me off when people say things that are detrimental to the board or undermines MOD decisions as it serves no real purpose in personal progression or for the forum and its users .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milkys not here dude, you don't need to say MOD any more


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Let's be honest, it's a bit sh1t here now


tis a bit , its all gone training and diet :lol:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ewen said:


> i agree however my comment was factual not slanderous and it was made by a member of TD so im well within my rights to point that out .
> 
> All i want is a more positive forum , when i first joined here i knew nothing and the help i have got spurred me on to where i am now (suffering with a slipped disc unable to train :lol: ) and i have spent many hours helping others and continue to do so , it fcuks me off when people say things that are detrimental to the board or undermines MOD decisions as it serves no real purpose in personal progression or for the forum and its users .


But surely we're all adults and we can distinguish between joke threads and training threads ?

I'm not gonna train for years then suddenly stop and turn into a lazy slob just because I read to many joke threads.

Same as it's not nice to insult someone's partner, but I would have thought people are mature enough to either say please don't make comments about my wife/partner before just threatening them or punching them ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> i agree however my comment was factual not slanderous and it was made by a member of TD so im well within my rights to point that out .
> 
> All i want is a more positive forum , when i first joined here i knew nothing and the help i have got spurred me on to where i am now (suffering with a slipped disc unable to train :lol: ) and i have spent many hours helping others and continue to do so , it fcuks me off when people say things that are detrimental to the board or undermines MOD decisions as it serves no real purpose in personal progression or for the forum and its users .


A member of TD said they set up accounts on UKM to troll/stir sh!t?? Is this public knowledge or was it a private conversation?

Everyone wants a better forum mate but sometimes when its run with agendas then problems occur. The comment @Mez said pretty much sums up what happens on UKM and I hope that you can see it as it is very much the truth but people haven't got the bolloxs to speak up about it for fear of being banned.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> tis a bit , its all gone training and diet :lol:


Has it though? with threads like rate my looks, is your second toe longer than your big toe etc

Im forever getting lost trying to find out what happened before my time


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Same people have been bitter for months now since a select few members were banned, come back and moan over and over again about the forum going down hill, either suck it up and carry on posting and enjoy it for what it is, or pi$$ off to this great forum where all the banned members are apparently, if the said forum is so great where all the banned members have gone why bother coming here time and time again to moan about this forum


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> tis a bit , its all gone training and diet :lol:


You see now me and you were talking like adults and you take a dig, the exact thing we were talking about eradicating to make the forum a better place.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> tis a bit , its all gone training and diet :lol:


Has it? You will have to show me these world class training threads mate, I'd be very interested now my shoulder isn't fuked any more. Use TM forum for training related stuff. Although I did see a brilliant video of some weirdo opening a box on here. Had meat in it and stuff. So much better now


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd also like to say that the information about steroids, training, pct, etc in this forum is excellent.

But other places are catching up, and many of the quality members on here also help and give advice on other forums.

If they weren't annoyed by the changes why would they join other forums.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mez said:


> But surely we're all adults and we can distinguish between joke threads and training threads ?
> 
> I'm not gonna train for years then suddenly stop and turn into a lazy slob just because I read to many joke threads.
> 
> Same as it's not nice to insult someone's partner, but I would have thought people are mature enough to either say please don't make comments about my wife/partner before just threatening them or punching them ?


we all act/react differently , if someone said it to my face i would punch them so why would i change that for the sake of being on the internet .

i like a lolz and i like training aswell but theres sections like the AL MA and gen con to post in but alot of banter spewed into serious threads and that was the issue .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> You see now me and you were talking like adults and you take a dig, the exact thing we were talking about eradicating to make the forum a better place.


that wasnt a dig .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Has it? You will have to show me these world class training threads mate, I'd be very interested now my shoulder isn't fuked any more. Use TM forum for training related stuff. Although I did see a brilliant video of some weirdo opening a box on here. Had meat in it and stuff. So much better now


i didnt know you trained tbh i thought you were a cyclist


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> that wasnt a dig .


I can see our adult discussion is unable to continue due to the fact that it was a dig as the words included are the name of the other forum and you then put this :lol:

I actually thought we were getting somewhere as well.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ewen said:


> i didnt know you trained tbh i thought you were a cyclist


Cover blown. I'm Bradley Wiggins. Now, those amazing diet/training threads you were talking about.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I do hope all of you that are so annoyed at the way this forum is run have emailed Lorian privately to air your concerns.

@Lorian


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I do hope all of you that are so annoyed at the way this forum is run have emailed Lorian privately to air your concerns.
> 
> @Lorian


I'm writing a letter, much more serious


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ewen said:


> we all act/react differently , if someone said it to my face i would punch them so why would i change that for the sake of being on the internet .
> 
> i like a lolz and i like training aswell but theres sections like the AL MA and gen con to post in but alot of banter spewed into serious threads and that was the issue .


I thought you said you liked loz then. I was about to lose all respect for you.

Yeah, there is places for all the jokes. But we could have all got on without the petty arguments surely ? There's people on here that used to wind me up but I just ignored them.

It's the part where some people are allowed to do things (threats, multiple accounts, homophobic comments, joke about violence against women) but others get banned. It's the two-faced way things are done.

I'm just sitting here now waiting for a ban, and if a certain mod hadn't left I would have been threatened/banned by now for sure. Just for being honest.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> I can see our adult discussion is unable to continue due to the fact that it was a dig as the words included are the name of the other forum and you then put this :lol:
> 
> I actually thought we were getting somewhere as well.


Paul I wasn't talking of the other forum I simply meant gen con on here is dead and its mainly training and diet posts on here .


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm writing a letter, much more serious


On papyrus? Sealed with wax. That will make stress the seriousness.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I do hope all of you that are so annoyed at the way this forum is run have emailed Lorian privately to air your concerns.
> 
> @Lorian


I did months ago, and got no reply or response. Katy is the only one who communicates honestly and openly and investigates if you have any issues with anything. And it's not even her job to do this.

As I said I like this forum, I just don't think it's worth posting anymore. Haven't for months. I don't know why I've let myself get dragged into this thread to be honest, disappointed with myself.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> On papyrus? Sealed with wax. That will make stress the seriousness.


I'm not that bothered to be fair, just got a bit of note paper


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

mrwright said:


> This should be settled by both forums meeting up for a green street style gang fight
> 
> The winner gets theLman.


You can keep Lman, but can we have Dino ? I miss him.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mez said:


> I thought you said you liked loz then. I was about to lose all respect for you.
> 
> Yeah, there is places for all the jokes. But we could have all got on without the petty arguments surely ? There's people on here that used to wind me up but I just ignored them.
> 
> ...


I agree however more things need taking into account like what gets reported via pm's and general goings on around the main board , I do agree that sometimes its best to just not comment or simply log off but sometimes we all get drawn in .


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ewen said:


> I agree however more things need taking into account like what gets reported via pm's and general goings on around the main board , I do agree that sometimes its best to just not comment or simply log off but sometimes we all get drawn in .


Yeah, there was a lot of animosity in this place. But it wasn't all 1 sided, but the punishments were.

Anyway, my dog is giving me dirty looks cause he hasn't been out for his walk. If I'm allowed to stay I'll see if this place gets better, but I doubt it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mez said:


> I did months ago, and got no reply or response. Katy is the only one who communicates honestly and openly and investigates if you have any issues with anything. And it's not even her job to do this.
> 
> As I said I like this forum, I just don't think it's worth posting anymore. Haven't for months. I don't know why I've let myself get dragged into this thread to be honest, disappointed with myself.


I think it's good that admin can openly read issues and try to resolve them .

I also think it's time lorian got someone in either as a partner or manager to help push this forum forward .

Good example would be the clothing range needs to be ready not just in the pipeline .

This forum needs money to pay running fees however it also needs someone with the time/deication/drive to progress forward .

I want to see a clothing range .

I want to see a ukm rep interview lifting legends and going to comps reporter style .

I want to see members get the chance to win something as part of being in the community .

I know to lorian this is just a hobby but to the members its a valuable resource .


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mez said:


> I thought you said you liked loz then. I was about to lose all respect for you.
> 
> Yeah, there is places for all the jokes. But we could have all got on without the petty arguments surely ? There's people on here that used to wind me up but I just ignored them.
> 
> ...


Why would you get a ban for a different opinion?

I think people forget that it's antisocial behaviour that normally warrants a ban.

Laurie was an absolute idiot and I will never lift that ban because of the crap he caused on here.

I'm not on here as much as I used to be due to the gym being busy and some expansion work but I try to moderate fairly.

People moan about the guys that got banned. Well that was the decision of Lorian so any grumbles should be addressed to him.

The fact that so many of the previously banned members have gone to great lengths to rejoin for the sole purpose of insulting members etc just shows how bitter some are and just displays the true colours which contributed to the ban.

I think people forget that everyone is a good laugh at some point in the day but sometimes they just don't fit the social circle. I'm sure you all have mates that although a great laugh you wouldn't want your family meeting.

Lorian made a business decision. Right or wrong it was his decision to make. Continuing to moan only really stresses you guys out because I'm sure Lorian isn't losing sleep.

Of course I will not edit or censor these discussions. But if it becomes a childish insult throwing endeavour then that will need moderating. Unfortunately that's how it normally goes.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mez said:


> I did months ago, and got no reply or response. Katy is the only one who communicates honestly and openly and investigates if you have any issues with anything. And it's not even her job to do this.
> 
> As I said I like this forum, I just don't think it's worth posting anymore. Haven't for months. I don't know why I've let myself get dragged into this thread to be honest, disappointed with myself.


I will raise this with him so he can reply.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Roid rage is to blame for all the problems and changes


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ewen said:


> I think it's good that admin can openly read issues and try to resolve them .
> 
> I also think it's time lorian got someone in either as a partner or manager to help push this forum forward .
> 
> ...


There is a place where you see interviews with top weightlifters, strong men. And get a clothes range. And win competitions that are done by members for members.

But perhaps your right and this place has just got to big for one person to manage ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> I think it's good that admin can openly read issues and try to resolve them .
> 
> I also think it's time lorian got someone in either as a partner or manager to help push this forum forward .
> 
> ...


Really like this bit...think it's a brilliant idea! To have a whole section dedicated to it also

"I want to see a ukm rep interview lifting legends and going to comps reporter style ."


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

its old and tired, simples.

needs some overhauling if you ask me


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I will raise this with him so he can reply.


No need, I'm not that fussed. Katy answered most of my issues and the person that offended me most has gone and taken his 21" guns with him.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Kennyken said:


> What's the "other" forum? ??


I thought baiting members into a ban was against forum rules?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the forum very quickly showed how much of a business it actually is. Not really surprising, but a while back it never seemed so set on keeping sponsors happy.

A lot of funny members were banned and whilst close to the line, they were usually not horrible. There are some members on here that quite often hand out insults and put downs, or start going off on one if you give any sort of opinion on women (all feminist like).

I still like the forum. I don't really contribute but read a lot and learn a lot. It's not as entertaining at the moment though and a mix of fun in with the serious stuff is a good thing imo.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I never had any problems here yet (maybe because I am still fairly new on here)

I seen all the drama as an outsider, but honestly (and now I am not going into specific) all the time I have seen a drama ending up with banned people

mostly was because the banned person start with unsocial behaviour like taunting or threatening other members, but the best of the uk-m dramas was a

member (after an argument) start taunting other members until a moderator asked him kindly to stop and he taunted moderator too,

weeks later his friends were complaining about his ban.

I been Admin and mod of other forums (when I was younger with much more time and much more patience)

and the 99% of the time members gets banned for the same reason


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Really like this bit...think it's a brilliant idea! To have a whole section dedicated to it also
> 
> "I want to see a ukm rep interview lifting legends and going to comps reporter style ."


I agree, a great idea that. Amazed no one has done it already


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mez said:


> There is a place where you see interviews with top weightlifters, strong men. And get a clothes range. And win competitions that are done by members for members.
> 
> But perhaps your right and this place has just got to big for one person to manage ?


jstarr does it on TM .

but if it was possible for uk-m to send someone to the arnolds or olympia to set up a live stream payper view (to cover expenses) then that imo would be worthwhile , i know its not cheap but pay per view plus members paying say £10 plus profits from the clothing range could make it viable .

it is a about the money setting that up but this place could b a money horse if ran better imo and thats not putting lorian down in anyway i just think he has too much on his plate to give uk-m as much time as it needs .

i can easily arrange a strength lifting seminar for a fee with andy bolton .

i know a guy that arranges similar with the uk`s top strongmen

i just think this place needs `fresh blood` from the admins side .


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have been a member on forums and moderated a few of the older ones for around 20 years. Forums all go through this.

Firstly it is VERY easy to take offence reading some post from a pc screen. I had a "discussion" just this week with someone and in the end just simply replied LMAO because he decided to start typing in capitals and bold despite me saying it was just bad etiquette so he added me to his ignore list which is fine. Its no biggy and that's how it should be looked at. I mean nothing to him and vice versa.

We all have personal problems from time to time and that does reflect in some peoples posts and there are some sh1t stirrers on here! Most times if you ask a question for every ten replies there is gonna be one you don't like. If that's not want you want to read maybe you should not ask the question?

Some of the replies are pathetic and stupid. I must admit I read some of the advice from people asking diet or training questions and you end up shaking your head thinking WTF? It seems like some are just out to write crap.

For me though I mostly find this forum entertaining and there are some very knowledgeable people and people who have given me advice which is appreciated as for mods I don't think I could honestly name them if my life depended upon it!

As for sponsors there was a post this week with an oil supplier and I personally thought their post was condescending and manipulative telling people not discuss others products in their post as they were paying a sponsor. Personally crap like that gets my back up and even if it was the best sh1t on the planet I would not use it out of principle.

As Ewen said its down to the members here to make the atmosphere and enjoy it. There are always favourites on every forum but c'mon we are all adults I am sure we can deal with the odd comment we don't like and keep it a happy place?

Well that's my pennies worth anyway.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

ewen said:


> jstarr does it on TM .
> 
> but if it was possible for uk-m to send someone to the arnolds or olympia to set up a live stream payper view (to cover expenses) then that imo would be worthwhile , i know its not cheap but pay per view plus members paying say £10 plus profits from the clothing range could make it viable .
> 
> ...


You sound discontented with how the forum is going


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

ewen said:


> i can easily arrange a strength lifting seminar for a fee with andy bolton


That would be great to get that arranged.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bear2012 said:


> I have been a member on forums and moderated a few of the older ones for around 20 years. Forums all go through this.
> 
> Firstly it is VERY easy to take offence reading some post from a pc screen. I had a "discussion" just this week with someone and in the end just simply replied LMAO because he decided to start typing in capitals and bold despite me saying it was just bad etiquette so he added me to his ignore list which is fine. Its no biggy and that's how it should be looked at. I mean nothing to him and vice versa.
> 
> ...


not reading all that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

boutye911 said:


> That would be great to get that arranged.


andy has a minimum number he wants also it`ll be at his gym in leeds but he talks through bench squat deads and assistance and he helps correct form .

although it`s strength based the ssquat and deads would carry over to bb still as the set up would be the same unless using oly style squats but the priciples are the same and imo well worth it .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FangedWang said:


> You sound discontented with how the forum is going


not at all hence my 1000`s of posts , i do however think that suggestions and helpful insight from members can only be a good thing .


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

From a sponsor side I'd like to point out that we as mods do raise issues with sponsors plugging their stuff overly. Also we stop people obviously joining from a sponsor to pretend to be a member plugging them.

As a moderator here my job is to help the board run smoothly and that sometimes entails discussing with Lorian things like sponsors getting a but over the top. However I can say that it's not so much about censoring posts to be favourable to a sponsor it's more about stopping people with an obvious agenda derailing a sponsors thread.

I know there have been some recently including the one from bbing warehouse where the guy tried to slag them off and Kieran responded with the real story. If we had deleted that straight away then it would look like we were censoring it.

You can't get it right all the time unfortunately and sometimes it looks like we are censoring but ukm is not a consumer complaints forum for the sponsors. Although I can empathise with people who do get poor service. I do not use myprotein or musclefoods because of past problems. Which are probably isolated incidents but I was not happy.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Pay per view idea of Ewens sounds excellent.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Only thing I've read that looked suspicious was the guy who had his thread deleted reviewing his bad experience with muscle foods. Chicken leaked all over his vits and everything and they offered a £5 voucher to keep it all. Disgusting customer service so he was in his right to post up his review but funnily it got deleted? When most threads would normally be just locked...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

FangedWang said:


> Only thing I've read that looked suspicious was the guy who had his thread deleted reviewing his bad experience with muscle foods. Chicken leaked all over his vits and everything and they offered a £5 voucher to keep it all. Disgusting customer service so he was in his right to post up his review but funnily it got deleted? When most threads would normally be just locked...


Not aware of that one. But I can imagine it may have descended into a general hating thread? Which is why most of those threads do get deleted or locked.

Genuine issues need raising sometimes. But the problem is you get a load of people jumping on slagging the sponsor off which totally derails the original issue.

Issues happen with every business. I get them as well at the gym. But I also get people blagging that they've been mis sold the membership which is total bollox as I have numerous signs on reception detailing all the terms and conditions and my staff always tell people clearly the terms.

Some complaints are genuine. Some not. On the internet it's very difficult to disprove accusations when majority of the time you are dealing with faceless posters. But once the post has been made it starts to stick. Even if not genuine.

So it's not always black and white.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Haven't read the comments here, but I have to admit this place definitely seems to have lost a lot of valuable members lately. Obviously forums change, people move on, but it seems like loads just moved on for a reason as apposed to just drifting away.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> not reading all that


I think I'm in love with you Bradley


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Tinytom said:


> Not aware of that one. But I can imagine it may have descended into a general hating thread? Which is why most of those threads do get deleted or locked.
> 
> Genuine issues need raising sometimes. But the problem is you get a load of people jumping on slagging the sponsor off which totally derails the original issue.
> 
> ...


The pictures were clear for all to see it was certainly a genuine problem.

And I can honestly say it never turned into a hate thread. IMO a lot of hate threads started after seeing how he was treated as it gave the impression that MF are protected.

Forgot his name or I would tag him in.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I think I'm in love with you Bradley


youve ruined it now I thought his name would be jed or clint not fookin bradley,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Mez, I don't always agree with @ewen but I do this time. Violence is a perfectly reasonable response to somebody insulting your missus.

I am not a member of the forum you are talking about and haven't seen the thread so I don't know who said it, but it's a pretty low thing to do and is also very cowardly. I trust whoever it was was happy to repeat these things to Ewen's face sometime?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> @Mez, I don't always agree with @ewen but I do this time. Violence is a perfectly reasonable response to somebody insulting your missus.
> 
> I am not a member of the forum you are talking about and haven't seen the thread so I don't know who said it, but it's a pretty low thing to do and is also very cowardly. I trust whoever it was was happy to repeat these things to Ewen's face sometime?


I do believe the insults to his wife were on a thread on this forum, and not by members but in a nightclub.

I'm not aware either of any insults on another forum.

And I'm just against violence altogether. My teenage son might be out drinking one day and make some stupid (albeit insulting) comment and end up getting hurt by someone much older who should know better. When a talking to would be just as good. I might have thought differently as a younger man and said "hit the ****" but priorities and beliefs change.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

FangedWang said:


> The pictures were clear for all to see it was certainly a genuine problem.
> 
> And I can honestly say it never turned into a hate thread. IMO a lot of hate threads started after seeing how he was treated as it gave the impression that MF are protected.
> 
> Forgot his name or I would tag him in.


Well as far as I know no sponsors have special privelages. Certainly not from my moderating.

It might seem more preference is given when certain sponsors get more flak. But it's not a rule that one is above another.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mez said:


> I do believe the insults to his wife were on a thread on this forum, and not by members but in a nightclub.
> 
> I'm not aware either of any insults on another forum.
> 
> And I'm just against violence altogether. My teenage son might be out drinking one day and make some stupid (albeit insulting) comment and end up getting hurt by someone much older who should know better. When a talking to would be just as good. I might have thought differently as a younger man and said "hit the ****" but priorities and beliefs change.


Oh OK, didn't know background.

We'll have to agree to disagree on the violence thing, I am very protective of my missus and two kids. I do understand your viewpoint and that they are only words but defo out of order.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Tinytom said:


> Well as far as I know no sponsors have special privelages. Certainly not from my moderating.
> 
> It might seem more preference is given when certain sponsors get more flak. But it's not a rule that one is above another.


Just looked so dodgy that the thread was closed under the rule that it's not a forum to solve customer disputes when the dispute had already happened it was a review of his experience but I get what your saying.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Regardless of situation, I just think that forums and forum members have their own respective life span; as any website does really. Obviously things can happen to shorten or lengthen that.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't pretend to have any great understanding of matters... tbh I don't really have a clue, but let's face it, most who have been banned from here were actually looking for it, so you can't really blame UKM or MODs.

There's also clearly some sort of bitterness against UKM by a few existing members. It's not like I take notice, but it's hard not to see the ones who only seem to post when threads like this arise. I also wonder at times if there is some addenda against UKM sponsors. i.e. trying to hit UKM where it hurts, in the pocket.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Oh OK, didn't know background.
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree on the violence thing, I am very protective of my missus and two kids. I do understand your viewpoint and that they are only words but defo out of order.


That was a separate issue (the nightclub incident,)

The is another issue around this, involving a member from here/elsewhere (I'm not sure) slating and bad mouthing his wife.

The two are separate


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

****ing hell... it's like Hollyoaks :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I disagree with this!
> 
> I'm quite out spoken and I don't agree with the favorites and iv escaped ban...not much liked bit who cares, I think I'd like back some of the funny guys tho it has lost its banter a little.


Your female and hot = free pass as it attracts the men sorry boys to the forum that are then easily controlled and easy picking for sponsors with there latest and greatest products which mostly are crap


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Oh OK, didn't know background.
> 
> We'll have to agree to disagree on the violence thing, I am very protective of my missus and two kids. I do understand your viewpoint and that they are only words but defo out of order.


Defo out of order, but I can honestly see my eldest making a stupid comment to the wrong person one day without realizing it and ending up in trouble. He will stare at drunks who are arguing in town, but if he does that when I'm not there ?

I worry about these scenarios everytime he goes out at night, and no matter how many times you tell him not to do this or that he still does. Hopefully he will grow up and be a bit more streetwise, but I'd also like him to be able to grow up without having to worry about being beaten up if he upsets the wrong person.

I spent most of my first drinking years getting barred, arrested or in a fight. But if I did that now as a 40yr old I might end up hurting someone's son. And vice versa, I might have go and pick my son up from A&E or worse


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Every forum, whether it's about kitchen appliances, muscles, pet rabbits or photography goes through the same patterns.

The moment you start feeling bothered about it or imagining conspiracies to ban your favourite members is the moment you should turn the internet off and do something in the real world for a bit...


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

All about the money and **** any sense of community! No doubt I'll get yet another retort from a mod saying it needs to make money to survive well yes any forum does, but news flash there cheap as feck to run! One sponsor alone covers the running costs of these sites. Having owned forums and blogs I know da fly what it costs. All that shines through on here now is greed plan and simple a totalRian approach to moding and banning of those with a view point different from the acceptable.

Real the newbies in get them spending with the sponsors and watch the owners account swell nicely.

Pretty simple internet business model to be honest.

What sucks is many of us have put a lot of time and effort into this forum and it counts for nothing!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@mrssalvatore is correct .

The club incident was on new years eve where a guy went to "sniff" my wifes ass and got a right hander for his troubles .

There was a thread created on here with picture also another comment in another thread .


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been a member on here far longer than most who think they "own" the board.

This board has had ups and down over the years and from my perspective the last Two years were the worst of all. Full of idiots and sh1t stirrers and none if them body builders or even close.

Tom is making perfect sense in every post here and it's a pity some people can't see the truth in his words.

Every person son that has been banned deserved it cause they either broke the rules or tried to bend them to far. I have never been banned and I have had disagreement with nearly every member and sponsor at some point. The difference is I rarely if ever cross the line in my defence.

about 8 years ago the board was facing a possible law suit from a study and report I did that proved a sponsor wrong about waxy maize starch (basically they we're miss selling) Did the mods ban me? No, because they knew I was doing the study without bias and was not trying to single out any particular sponsor in a negative way. It just became a fact and the sponsor threatened liable.

so I know the board is not banning people because the simply disagree, it's the drama and nonsense that comes with it that leads to a ban.

i am glad the idiots and jokers are no longer here. It means the rest of us can chat and give / seek advice from other like minded people without having to be insulted or made fun of. Lol I am nearly 17 stone with abs and was being told what to do and how wrong I was eating or training by 13 stone guys....go figure.

if you don't like it here there is no one holding you against your will...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ewen said:


> @mrssalvatore is correct .
> 
> The club incident was on new years eve where a guy went to "sniff" my wifes ass and got a right hander for his troubles .
> 
> There was a thread created on here with picture also another comment in another thread .


This totally passed me by like most other things on here. Whoever it was got what he deserved by the sound of it, if you act like a bellend then you've gotta accept there may be consequences.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> This totally passed me by like most other things on here. Whoever it was got what he deserved by the sound of it, if you act like a bellend then you've gotta accept there may be consequences.


I let him off first time as it was new year .


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

ewen said:


> I let him off first time as it was new year .


If anyone sniffed my wife's **** then I would have done worse mate. There is no defending that sort of crap. I don't care if it's someone's son. If he wants to act like a perverted **** like that then he would be getting his front teeth removed without anaesthetic.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Infact if my son did that to another woman I would remove hi front teeth for him. If a parent thinks it's ok for his son to go round acting like that he deserves the same treatment


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I disagree with this!
> 
> I'm quite out spoken and I don't agree with the favorites and iv escaped ban...not much liked bit who cares, I think I'd like back some of the funny guys tho it has lost its banter a little.


Beatiful women get away with it!! Ha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Delhi said:


> If anyone sniffed my wife's **** then I would have done worse mate. There is no defending that sort of crap. I don't care if it's someone's son. If he wants to act like a perverted **** like that then he would be getting his front teeth removed without anaesthetic.


Tbf he was unconscious after the one punch and im not into jumping on people's heads , I went to the bar a few days later to apologise to the landlord just because I thought it was the right thing to do .

EDIT: This guy was in his 40's and certainly not a skinny little jumped up college type kid .


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

We'll mate whoever thinks you a bad man for doing what you did is an idiot. Would ANY husband sit back and allow that to happen?

Lol if I did nothing my wife would have bottled him first then scarred me with the broken end after


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

ewen said:


> Tbf he was unconscious after the one punch and im not into jumping on people's heads , I went to the bar a few days later to apologise to the landlord just because I thought it was the right thing to do .


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> Tbf he was unconscious after the one punch and im not into jumping on people's heads


I'm confused... was 'the sniffer' a member/ex member from here, or was that just a thread that lead to the insults :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I'm confused... was 'the sniffer' a member/ex member from here, or was that just a thread that lead to the insults :confused1:


First was a thread on the New Years incident culprit is not a member.

Second insult throwing thread making was a member on here

Both separate


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> I think people take this forum far to seriously. Its for people to talk about and learn about all things training. Simple.
> 
> People need to take it for what it is. An internet forum. It dosent affect our lives in negative way once we log off.
> 
> I dont know if the forum has favourite members or hidden tactics but who really cares. Not going to be life altering.


Now that is a good post  Agree 100% :thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

2004mark said:


> ****ing hell... it's like Hollyoaks :lol:


But without the boobs and mini skirts......so like a sh1t Hollyoaks!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I know nothing of the Ewen incident so all new to me but to be honest if someone did that to my missus they would get exactly the same and that's not because I am an internet hard man (Been fighting too long and got sod all to prove to anyone to worry about playing the big man over a pc screen) but just the principle of the matter and total lack of respect for another person would drive most people to see red.

I have seen other members being bullied on here and other sites I have moderated on it was a ZERO tolerance policy. You did it once you were warned did it again and that's it you were banned.

Trying to mod a forum is a never ending task that takes up time and the last thing mod's need is people whining about stuff that really does not matter. The members should be responsible enough to keep things on track.

Maybe it would be best to have a thread where people just simply list the problems they think there is with the site so the mods can look and see what people are unhappy with?

Sorry @ ashcrapper if you can't read this one either because its too long


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

To be quite honest the amount of energy required to formulate an opinion and type it out taking time to re-phrase and delete out all the grammatical errors ... I just can't be bothered I'd rather look at photos of animals that look like a fanny or something, sadly not a lot of that about on here these days


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

ewen said:


> Tbf he was unconscious after the one punch and im not into jumping on people's heads , I went to the bar a few days later to apologise to the landlord just because I thought it was the right thing to do .
> 
> EDIT: This guy was in his 40's and certainly not a skinny little jumped up college type kid .


remember it well mate it ruined youre night and you where back in the house early ... id have done the same but i would have probably got my billix knocked in. Fair play to you though as i think i said at the time.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

What's TD?

And who was a child killer?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> What's TD?
> 
> And who was a child killer?


Its resten/jonkent and paulandabbys forum where they can't help but go on about this site and the sponsers evan though they hate it. totaldouch.com or something.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Grimnir said:


> Its resten/jonkent and paulandabbys forum where they can't help but go on about this site and the sponsers evan though they hate it. totaldouch.com or something.


 :thumbup1:

What about the child killer?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

KJW said:


> When the asylum is taken over it never ends well. Hence all the greats have gone and what's left is this kind of....well....limbo I guess I'd call. Not a patch on what it was and I personally don't think it has changed for the better but stick around in the hope that it will pick up again.


So everybody that left were all great and what the rest of us are nothing?

Not arguing genuinely interested.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pain2Gain said:


> All about the money and **** any sense of community! No doubt I'll get yet another retort from a mod saying it needs to make money to survive well yes any forum does, but news flash there cheap as feck to run! One sponsor alone covers the running costs of these sites. Having owned forums and blogs I know da fly what it costs. All that shines through on here now is greed plan and simple a totalRian approach to moding and banning of those with a view point different from the acceptable.
> 
> Real the newbies in get them spending with the sponsors and watch the owners account swell nicely.
> 
> ...


Not to belittle your comment but you have been here 2 years.

I joined in 2005 and there was no bitching and moaning like this. The banter was awesome and lots of the members used to meet up for training.

The amount of effort long standing members like me and paul Scarb and others have put in over the 8 years only to have people slag us off for being corrupt and with an agenda is disgusting.

I joined this forum because I love bodybuilding and there were like minded people here and we all had a good crack. I took the mod job to enhance that and to keep contributing. Over the years I've ran a lot of journals and in depth articles that many people at expos etc have come up to me and thanked me for the help.

That being said if I went round bullying and purposefully antagonising members Lorian would ban me in a second. And rightly so.

The only people you want on a board are those that contribute to the social group. I don't mean by everyone agreeing because different viewpoints create interesting topics.

No social group wants people who deliberately antagonise and bait other members. If that's something that people want to do then they will get banned. That's why people get banned. Not via some big conspiracy but people can't accept that.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Grimnir said:


> Its resten/jonkent and paulandabbys forum where they can't help but go on about this site and the sponsers evan though they hate it. totaldouch.com or something.


All three of them at the head table at the forums Xmas dinner. Didn't even wear fancy dress. The cnuts


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

KJW said:


> Not nothing - to me not the same helpful advice/constructive criticism or banter going. I'd imagine newer members will think it's a good place to be around but I feel as though it is less about training now and more about everything but. Sorry if that doesn't come across well.


Thats fair enough fella its your opinion


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

KJW said:


> Not nothing - to me not the same helpful advice/constructive criticism or banter going. I'd imagine newer members will think it's a good place to be around but I feel as though it is less about training now and more about everything but. Sorry if that doesn't come across well.


lol mate seriously. resten and kent only posted banter threads and the odd journal maybe. if you cant find the training/advice/anything productive related to diet and training onhere you need to clean the sh!t out of ur eyes


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mez said:


> I do believe the insults to his wife were on a thread on this forum, and not by members but in a nightclub.
> 
> I'm not aware either of any insults on another forum.
> 
> And I'm just against violence altogether. My teenage son might be out drinking one day and make some stupid (albeit insulting) comment and end up getting hurt by someone much older who should know better. When a talking to would be just as good. I might have thought differently as a younger man and said "hit the ****" but priorities and beliefs change.


Or maybe your son would get what he deserves and learn from it?

Just a thought lol


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Mez said:


> Your can always join the other forum, we're all still there. Having a laugh and joke, giving training advice. And if we don't think a supplier is being honest or there food tastes like crap we're allowed to voice an opinion.
> 
> The only reason I come on here now is to look at the pics thread or pm what few friends are left on here.


Where's this then??


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Not to belittle your comment but you have been here 2 years.
> 
> I joined in 2005 and there was no bitching and moaning like this. The banter was awesome and lots of the members used to meet up for training.
> 
> ...


Ss very good post IMO, slight side question, do you get paid or get any benefits for being a mod or purely do it because it's something you are passionate about.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> if you cant find the training/advice/anything productive related to diet and training onhere you need to clean the sh!t out of ur eyes


I honestly don't think the training and diet info is upto scratch with bigger American boards and if the forum wants to genuinely get better then that is what needs looking at. But is that the priority of the forum I wonder?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> ...But is that the priority of the forum I wonder?


So a website owner makes money from his website... hardly headline material is it


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

2004mark said:


> So a website owner makes money from his website... hardly headline material is it


Did I say it was?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> Did I say it was?


No


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

borin


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> Ss very good post IMO, slight side question, do you get paid or get any benefits for being a mod or purely do it because it's something you are passionate about.


I don't get paid. I have a gym website that Lorian runs for me at a discount. Plus you could say the forum is a decent platform to plug my gym.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> There do appear to be a few "protected" threads where you can't criticise a product or company and that's all about protecting sponsorship.
> 
> I like it here at the minute but I do wish a few of the old members were still around.
> 
> *There are some good bodybuilders* here at the minute but most rarely post outside of their own mutual masturbation diaries..... Sorry I mean training logs.


thanks mate


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Or maybe your son would get what he deserves and learn from it?
> 
> Just a thought lol


I hope this is a poor attempt at humor ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mez said:


> I hope this is a poor attempt at humor ?


Hardly. I've acted out of line before, got a good beating for it a few times too. Taught me it's not ok to act like a cvnt. I resented the people at the time, but now realize I was in the wrong and deserved it every time.

Too many people being wrapped up in cotton wool these days


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Hardly. I've acted out of line before, got a good beating for it a few times too. Taught me it's not ok to act like a cvnt. I resented the people at the time, but now realize I was in the wrong and deserved it every time.
> 
> Too many people being wrapped up in cotton wool these days


So, if my son walks through town and there's a couple of pi**ed up idiots making fools of themselves and he looks at them/says something stupid(he is still a kid) he deserves to have the **** kicked out of him ?

Or if he goes somewhere and gets served alcohol, which he's not used to, and ends up acting like an idiot(as we all do when first drunk) he deserves a kicking ?

You got kids ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mez said:


> So, if my son walks through town and there's a couple of pi**ed up idiots making fools of themselves and he looks at them/says something stupid(he is still a kid) he deserves to have the **** kicked out of him ?
> 
> Or if he goes somewhere and gets served alcohol, which he's not used to, and ends up acting like an idiot(as we all do when first drunk) he deserves a kicking ?
> 
> You got kids ?


How old is he?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Not to belittle your comment but you have been here 2 years.
> 
> I joined in 2005 and there was no bitching and moaning like this. The banter was awesome and lots of the members used to meet up for training.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, brilliant post. What most don't realise is most come here for bodybuilding, diet and training info. I made huge gains from listening to advise from guys like you and Paul, James and many many others. I am happy to now help others but it's nearly impossible when half the board throw insults and mis information out there. The only agenda I have seen on this board is from dubious members trying to slate labs or discredit other people. People who have achieved far more than they ever will...

I don't care what the other board is or does or who is on it, to be honest all those who moan about this board should either start contributing positive stuff or p1ss off to the other board where life is so great.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> How old is he?


It doesn't matter if he's 13 or 18, but I'd hope if does ever go out and say something to an adult that's offensive. I expect the person to warn him first, maybe a second time before laying into him.

I've got a stupid temper, but I'd always try and reason with someone younger before resorting to violence. It's called being a grown up.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mez said:


> *It doesn't matter* if he's 13 or 18, but I'd hope if does ever go out and say something to an adult that's offensive. I expect the person to warn him first, maybe a second time before laying into him.
> 
> I've got a stupid temper, but I'd always try and reason with someone younger before resorting to violence. It's called being a grown up.


I'm out sunshine, no point arguing with you to be totally honest, have a lovely evening :beer:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mez said:


> Your can always join the other forum, we're all still there. Having a laugh and joke, giving training advice. And if we don't think a supplier is being honest or there food tastes like crap we're allowed to voice an opinion.
> 
> The only reason I come on here now is to look at the pics thread or pm what few friends are left on here.


You come on here to look at pics ?? Self confessed perrrrrrv!! I wouldn't join the other site I'm too feminist for them they can't handle me they would ban me with immediate effect  so..which food is crap and I won't go there lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Why would you get a ban for a different opinion?
> 
> I think people forget that it's antisocial behaviour that normally warrants a ban.
> 
> ...


you bought one of them Penis Pumps from Muscle Foods?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You...'outspoken'?? That does surprise me....I've always found you a bit timid, a sort of elegant lady who wears Laura Ashley frocks....
> 
> Ahem ~ meowwww I'm a pussy cat ...in boots! No Laura here but extremely shy :innocent:
> 
> :lol:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Mez said:


> It doesn't matter if he's 13 or 18, but I'd hope if does ever go out and say something to an adult that's offensive. I expect the person to warn him first, maybe a second time before laying into him.
> 
> I've got a stupid temper, but I'd always try and reason with someone younger before resorting to violence. It's called being a grown up.


Dont think Leeds is talking of your son getting his face stoved in for stepping out of line, but a smack in the mouth never hurt anyone, and people learn from it, i have a young son, and if the smack in the mouth was warranted i wouldnt go out of my way to intervene


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> You come on here to look at pics ?? Self confessed perrrrrrv!! I wouldn't join the other site I'm too feminist for them they can't handle me they would ban me with immediate effect  so..which food is crap and I won't go there lol


Hahah you and me both... Think they banned me within 3 seconds...!!


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

I hear the actual strong women are already over there?


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> You come on here to look at pics ?? Self confessed perrrrrrv!! I wouldn't join the other site I'm too feminist for them they can't handle me they would ban me with immediate effect  so..which food is crap and I won't go there lol


No, the funny pics thread. Although I am a perv as well.

But looking at cats doing stupid things etc cheer me up ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> I hear the actual strong women are already over there?


Yeah true!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Dont think Leeds is talking of your son getting his face stoved in for stepping out of line, but a smack in the mouth never hurt anyone, and people learn from it, i have a young son, and if the smack in the mouth was warranted i wouldnt go out of my way to intervene


But you would expect him to be warned first wouldn't you ?

But it doesn't matter, he'd have to get off his x box and go out first. I just don't think violence should be the first reaction to a situation.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I don't pretend to have any great understanding of matters... tbh I don't really have a clue, but let's face it, most who have been banned from here were actually looking for it, so you can't really blame UKM or MODs.
> 
> There's also clearly some sort of bitterness against UKM by a few existing members. It's not like I take notice, but it's hard not to see the ones who only seem to post when threads like this arise. I also wonder at times if there is some addenda against UKM sponsors. i.e. trying to hit UKM where it hurts, in the pocket.


Erm, for someone who hasn't got a clue u know a lot! Ppl looking for it and bitterness and agendas....mark get to the gym u old woman! :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Your female and hot = free pass as it attracts the men sorry boys to the forum that are then easily controlled and easy picking for sponsors with there latest and greatest products which mostly are crap


Rubbish!!!! So us females attract the men...but it's the sponsors who get the reward?? Nah mate if I was doing the job that good and actually it's a great idea but I'd want paying for that!!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

a large, heavy, weight trained, steroid enhanced man shouldn't be unleashing that force willy nilly on persons of normal build and strength....same goes for a trained boxer...a strong worded warning followed by an open handed forceful slap should suffice in most situations.


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

Fvcking bunch of women on here!

"Forum hasn't got enough training threads".

Starts non training thread about it.

Couldn't write this kinda gold, jesus just join whichever forum you want, talk about what you want, slag of whoever you want. Its just words, people need to learn theres a small cross in the top right of the screen that closes the page if you don't like what you're reading.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahah you and me both... Think they banned me within 3 seconds...!!


Lol did they wot did u do?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol did they wot did u do?


Well tekkers invited me over and I'd not even completed the registration before I was banned lol

I think I was just me...


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well tekkers invited me over and I'd not even completed the registration before I was banned lol
> 
> I think I was just me...


What was your motivation for joining?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mez said:


> No, the funny pics thread. Although I am a perv as well.
> 
> But looking at cats doing stupid things etc cheer me up ?


Omg...cats doing silly things always cheers men up.....

~ meow ...naked backflip landing in full box splits... :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> What was your motivation for joining?


Read my post... It says it in the first line


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Well tekkers invited me over and I'd not even completed the registration before I was banned lol
> 
> I think I was just me...


Pml...maybe it's because ....you crazy innit


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Pml...maybe it's because ....you crazy innit


 Oh ey!!


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Read my post... It says it in the first line


I read it with 100% detail. You said tekkers invited you. But he didn't force you to join up? So what was your motivation?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> I read it with 100% detail. You said tekkers invited you. But he didn't force you to join up? So what was your motivation?


Yes he did he held a gun to my head!


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes he did he held a gun to my head!


Thought as much. Why else would someone join a place they bash ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> Thought as much. Why else would someone join a place they bash ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> What was your motivation for joining?


ha... the irony :thumbup1:


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

2004mark said:


> ha... the irony :thumbup1:


Care to elaborate?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> Care to elaborate?


Why, can't you figure it out?


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Why, can't you figure it out?


Exactly so please elaborate


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

justin case said:


> a large, heavy, weight trained, steroid enhanced man shouldn't be unleashing that force willy nilly on persons of normal build and strength....same goes for a trained boxer...a strong worded warning followed by an open handed forceful slap should suffice in most situations.


Fully agree mate. sorry to say not all people think like this

Unfortunately. So many people just waiting for an excuse to

Kick off nowadays ay


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> Exactly so please elaborate


I'm more than happy to converse with you dude... but not wasting my time pointing out the ****in obvious lol


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> Fully agree mate. sorry to say not all people think like this
> 
> Unfortunately. So many people just waiting for an excuse to
> 
> Kick off nowadays ay


Some people who were once small and get big on AAS + see food diet appear to be the worst for this. Think it's having to prove themselves


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Omg...cats doing silly things always cheers men up.....
> 
> ~ meow ...naked backflip landing in full box splits... :whistling:


any pic's of you doing naked backflips?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> any pic's of you doing naked backflips?


Yes..there stuck on an old camara I had in the 1960's :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

barsnack said:


> you bought one of them Penis Pumps from Muscle Foods?


A 'mate' did.

Um

Yes. A mate.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> A 'mate' did.
> 
> Um
> 
> Yes. A mate.


did you pump it for him?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> did you pump it for him?


you searching for a video


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

which cnut kills kids anyway


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

personally i have no idea why guys want to pester lorian ,katy tiny tom, pscarb and co telling them that some one has called them a c*nt or whatever,.what you gona do about it,why report posts when you can go to pm and try and sort the problem out with them direct.ime sure if i was a mod i wouldent like you to interupt my sh*g trying to sort your problems out lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> personally i have no idea why guys want to pester lorian ,katy tiny tom, pscarb and co telling them that some one has called them a c*nt or whatever,.what you gona do about it,why report posts when you can go to pm and try and sort the problem out with them direct.ime sure if i was a mod i wouldent like you to interupt my sh*g trying to sort your problems out lol


Totally agree mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

PLauGE said:


> which cnut kills kids anyway


I believe it was a comment Laurie made. But he's gone now.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I have no clue who Laurie is, im out of the loop 

Cheers anyway


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Well with such a change and many mods ?? - something must have uspet the apple cart - like Milky who became a prominent poster and very popular indeed- and he admitted himself he spent a lot of time on the forum leaving

It could be that the moderators had a disagreement with one another over issues with the forum ??

I have had previously had many messages from mods - banned a few times - let back on - most of the mods that have messaged me gave me a telling off / warning - followed by a bit of banter. I even warmed to "milky" and in pm agreed if we met - would probably get on like a house on fire.

One mod however that messaged me and what would call/came across as a little arrogant - very high opinion of themselves - very very over protective of certain members - and some things non debatable (they would have lost the debate anyway )- so came across as "its their view only or the highway" non debatable !!! and I think that could be one of the reasons many mods left - and this mod has a certain influence on the forum and dished out bans- that others may have disagreed with . Money and influence of advertisers could also be a reason for the big change ??

Locical thinking ?? don't know but as with many threads asking will get sunk of locked or simply disappear if this mod does not like or offends their views.

Result totally changed forum with many older knowledgeable members and moderators gone !! but a large drastic change nevertheless and not a positive one in my view


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Boring thread. Here's something interesting though. The picture below is a false colour photo image taken by the Herschel telescope of a small section of the sky in ursa major or the great bear constellation... the image covers an area about a quarter the size of the moon when full.



The thing that is so mind blowingly cool about this image is that almost every single speck of light is a galaxy... and there are tens of thousands of them in this picture, with the light from many of them taking as long as ten billion years to reach us. The number of stars and planets within that image is so great it is impossible to count them or even comprehend.

Have a think about the magnitude of that, then come back and think about how amazingly cool it is that in a universe that vast each of us here came to exist as the unique conscious individuals that we are, and then think about what a freakin waste of time it is wasting any time at all within the precious, fleeting consciousness we each have by getting stressed over an internet forum.

Sorry for the pontification but seriously, just let it go and go celebrate and marvel at simply being alive.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

lets train!!!!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Hardly. I've acted out of line before, got a good beating for it a few times too. Taught me it's not ok to act like a cvnt. I resented the people at the time, but now realize I was in the wrong and deserved it every time.
> 
> Too many people being wrapped up in cotton wool these days


I'd like to think this would never happen to my son because I have and trying to bring him up to respect for others and to respect women and not to be an idiot. I have never in my life pulled some woman around I was brought up to respect the fairer sex and that's being installed in my son and I would be ashamed if he acted any differently


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

@Great post DVLT and a wonderful subject to pick - space the universe and beyond - I personally like looking at the advancement upon modern day society - many see the expense of Telescope - satellites - probes - as a waste - but in the end we all feel the benefits inventing technology like this . Speeds- distances and temperatures immeasurable with past systems of counting - whole new systems put into place to rationalize it all.

The universe a truly huge mystifying subject that encompasses many different sciences technologies, inclusive to some the meaning of life on a theological front and religious aspects of the larger picture than the world we live in and the planet we live on.

Now we live in a virtual world in many cases , and within that world people do sometimes forget about the big picture, many socialize online - find life partners - so online life is vast and becomes many people's big picture.

"However, the Internet has novel features as well, most critically the relative anonymity afforded to users and the provision of group venues in which to meet others with similar interests and values. We place the Internet in its historical context, and then examine the effects of Internet use on the user's psychological well-being, the formation and maintenance of personal relationships, group memberships and social identity, the workplace, and community involvement. The evidence suggests that while these effects are largely dependent on the particular goals that users bring to the interaction---such as self-expression, affiliation, or competition---they also interact in important ways with the unique qualities of the Internet communication situation". John A. Bargh and Katelyn Y.A. McKenna - New York University, New York, New York 10003

So social communication groups are and do play an important sociological roles in modern day society - therefore sites like uk muscle where a niche of weight trainers- bodybuilders-power lifters and strong men meet and form associations, relationships, and ofetn meet people in person is important to many. So the loss of online friends and associates , people whom one gave and took advice from plays, an important role for many.

Not a big thing to some in the grand overall scheme - but so some (and a mod) the forum is the very universe you post about.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Such a shyte thread. People moan too fking much.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> @Great post DVLT and a wonderful subject to pick - space the universe and beyond - I personally like looking at the advancement upon modern day society - many see the expense of Telescope - satellites - probes - but in the end we all feel the benefits inventing technology like this . Speeds- distances and temperatures immeasurable with past systems of counting - whole new systems put into place to rationalize it all.
> 
> The universe a truly huge mystifying subject that encompasses many different sciences technologies, inclusive to some the meaning of life on a theological front and religious aspects of the larger picture than the world we live in and the planet we live on.
> 
> ...


When I first started training there was no internet, no advice all you had was the articles from Muscle & Fitness and what the guy in the gym would tell you. There was no research on your next cycle you just listened to what the bigger guys said and did it.

Forums like this are invaluable for learning new techniques, sharing others experiences, newbies learning about diet and training, researching your next cycle or the compounds you are using and thousands I bet have gained invaluable knowledge from here and shared their knowledge. You are right for some this is their "world" and with the internet making a huge collection of knowledge like what is stored here so readily available is fantastic.

For me it is worth getting the site back on track regaining that harmony as yesterday was exactly that its been and gone but tomorrow can be a lot better than today. There are some odd ball characters here but whether online or in the "real world" you'll find them so it really is no different!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> Care to elaborate?


Who are you....I recognise the style of posting?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Boring thread. Here's something interesting though. The picture below is a false colour photo image taken by the Herschel telescope of a small section of the sky in ursa major or the great bear constellation... the image covers an area about a quarter the size of the moon when full.
> 
> View attachment 146823
> 
> ...


looks like bad carpet without your explanation. that is crazy though


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Who are you....I recognise the style of posting?


From a sentence? I think you're paranoid or sh*t stirring.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bakerman said:


> From a sentence? I think you're paranoid or sh*t stirring.


And I know you're wrong.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Who are you....I recognise the style of posting?


lmao 14 pages later Sherlock


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao 14 pages later Sherlock


:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Such a shyte thread. People moan too fking much.


Nicely summed up. Saved me reading it


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

latblaster said:


> And I know you're wrong.


Very good, carry on ya wee tinker


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nicely summed up. Saved me reading it


Ill paraphrase it for you "a rollercoaster of sh.ite"


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Who are you....I recognise the style of posting?


Sorry I don't fancy a bum but thanks for the offer


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

FangedWang said:


> Sorry I don't fancy a bum but thanks for the offer


so which banned member are you then? :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> so which banned member are you then? :tongue:


Exactly so ****ing obvious :lol:


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> Exactly so ****ing obvious :lol:


I think you have me mistaken for someone else.

Reported for abuse.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

FangedWang said:


> I think you have me mistaken for someone else.
> 
> Reported for abuse.


You have such an opinion on certain matters for only 65 posts.

Don't forget to neg me on the way out :wub:


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> You have such an opinion on certain matters for only 65 posts.
> 
> Don't forget to neg me on the way out :wub:


People can't read before joining or allowed to have a strong opinion if new?

Sorry I've been member of plenty of forums so not your typical noob.


----------



## MATtheHAT (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't know of the changes you all speak of as I haven't been on here that long but whenever I searched the net for answers on training/diet it took me to UKM and I usually found the answers. That's why I joined and there are some very helpful people on here.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Strong gang mentality in here.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

FangedWang said:


> Strong gang mentality in here.


What a child!!


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

boutye911 said:


> What a child!!


Just proves my point, if your face doesn't fit I guess...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

FangedWang said:


> People can't read before joining or allowed to have a strong opinion if new?
> 
> Sorry I've been member of plenty of forums so not your typical noob.


Obviously this is going nowhere, like so many before, seriously though I'm off to bed, been up 26 hrs.

Please enjoy what time you have here, laters :thumbup1:


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> Please enjoy what time you have here, laters :thumbup1:


Sounds like a passive aggressive threat? Are you a mod on here?


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> You have such an opinion on certain matters for only 65 posts.
> 
> Don't forget to neg me on the way out :wub:


This is the 2nd time in as many weeks I'm going to say this.

It is entirely possible to read this forum, almost every subsection and so form opinions on members, atmosphere and themes without signing up and reading only as a guest.

I done exactly this for several years.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

All liking each other's sly digs I notice. Pack mentality.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

FangedWang said:


> Sounds like a passive aggressive threat? Are you a mod on here?


Naw just back in the day, seriously loved my GP

But soon knocked that on the head, as the pic suggests

Nite


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> Naw just back in the day, seriously loved my GP
> 
> But soon knocked that on the head, as the pic suggests
> 
> Nite


If these comments help you win favour with your idols then good luck brother


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

FangedWang said:


> If these comments help you win favour with your idols then good luck brother


I doubt that, he's dead..

Seriously I'm off to bed....later.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> I doubt that, he's dead..
> 
> Seriously I'm off to bed....later.


And I'm off to train, staying awake 26 hours will kill your strength mate..


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

What's everyone had for breakfast?

Ricycles again for me.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> What's everyone had for breakfast?
> 
> Ricycles again for me.


Chocolate spread on toast


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> What's everyone had for breakfast?
> 
> Ricycles again for me.


Some sly weatabix before the Mrs got up then ham and eggs


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Mass shake! Evoo,pb,1 pint milk,super greens,oats,3 scoops blueberry crush whey. And a few sd to kick off the day.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice. I've also just had a pack of smoky bacon but it is Sunday.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

And the downward spiral in to a slag fest of bitchiness continues and then everyone asks what's wrong with the board?

Not naming anyone but seriously some of you guys are worse than a bunch or sour faced spinsters drinking lemon juice with your comments. What is wrong with you?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Chocolate spread on toast


Chocolate spread.The foundation, of any nutritionally balanced breakfast.For Gods sake woman, eggs and bacon on Sunday please.Its the law you know.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> And the downward spiral in to a slag fest of bitchiness continues and then everyone asks what's wrong with the board?
> 
> Not naming anyone but seriously some of you guys are worse than a bunch or sour faced spinsters drinking lemon juice with your comments. What is wrong with you?


I have to agree with this 100%

I thought these "this forum's dying" type threads had all been aired but clearly we need a few more before some people realise this is just an Internet forum, it's not worth getting bitchy about and being bitchy won't change anything anyway.

Users will come and go over time, the forum will evolve and the owners, mods and admin can and will implement the rules as they see fit.

Personally I'm quite grateful for a free to use forum with such a knowledge base.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

essexboy said:


> Chocolate spread.The foundation, of any nutritionally balanced breakfast.For Gods sake woman, eggs and bacon on Sunday please.Its the law you know.


Four eggs. Two sausages. Beans. Boom.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Four eggs. Two sausages. Beans. Boom.


Don't forget the mushrooms...


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah breakfast

3 hardboiled eggs, bowl of branflakes

Beef Sunday roast......well I am 4 hours ahead of the UK haha


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Don't forget the mushrooms...


and the bacon and HP sauce


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Four eggs. Two sausages. Beans. Boom.


That's what I had planned, but I foolishly left the sausages out on the side to defrost, cat jumped on the side and knocked them onto the floor, dog devoured them.. Still frozen.

So I had to have ham and I'm waiting for the animals to start peddledashing the house and garden.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Merkleman said:


> 12 sausages, 8 rashers of bacon, 8 eggs, 2 tins of beans, 6 slices of toast and 2 pints of milk.
> 
> I lied, I had a bacon and sausage sandwich.


Pics or no bacon sandwich

#nobutty


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Four eggs. Two sausages. Beans. Boom.


Woke up, brushed teeth, spewed a pint of vodka up from last night, ate a bacon/egg sandwich, went back to bed and had a little cry. BOOM!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Four eggs. Two sausages. Beans. Boom.


Of this week, apparently "fat" isnt bad for us either.50 years of lies, and mistruths telling us that saturates are bad.When in fact, its sugar! Not that most of us here didnt know that anyway.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/health/438600/Eating-fat-is-good-for-you-Doctors-change-their-minds-after-40-years


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

4 scrambled eggs no butter ,two slices of daish bread butter scraped on as little as possible


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Woke up, brushed teeth, spewed a pint of vodka up from last night, ate a bacon/egg sandwich, went back to bed and had a little cry. BOOM!!


Lol... :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

choc weetabix and a shoulders sesh


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Woke up, brushed teeth, spewed a pint of vodka up from last night, ate a bacon/egg sandwich, went back to bed and had a little cry. BOOM!!


lol aw don't be crying wee archaic! wats up you can tell us we'll help.....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> @Great post DVLT and a wonderful subject to pick - space the universe and beyond - I personally like looking at the advancement upon modern day society - many see the expense of Telescope - satellites - probes - as a waste - but in the end we all feel the benefits inventing technology like this . Speeds- distances and temperatures immeasurable with past systems of counting - whole new systems put into place to rationalize it all.
> 
> The universe a truly huge mystifying subject that encompasses many different sciences technologies, inclusive to some the meaning of life on a theological front and religious aspects of the larger picture than the world we live in and the planet we live on.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the internet being a great thing... for communication and spreading knowledge it is an amazing tool. It even provides a massive source of entertainment, pretty great for that too. The flip sides however are that with all the freedom it gives for the good stuff, it also offers freedom for the opposite - for every quality piece of information on the internet there is at least one piece of misinformation, for every honest friendship made online there is one person hiding behind the anonymity and misleading people, and for every piece of joyous entertainment it brings there is someone else using it to do something deliberately nasty.

I think the thing to remember in all things is that all the ephemeral frustrations we have only have the power over us that we give them, and all the time we fixate on them we miss out on the more permanent and greater beauty that surrounds us... is easy to get sucked into little things and to see them as big, and some people never even once look beyond that. Is kind of sad because of the greater and undeniably more fulfilling beauty people miss because of it. We all fall into that trap at times though - certainly not excluding myself.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Chocolate spread.The foundation, of any nutritionally balanced breakfast.For Gods sake woman, eggs and bacon on Sunday please.Its the law you know.


I had bananas on it too  and it is Sunday 

So I stole a slice of bacon of him


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lol aw don't be crying wee archaic! wats up you can tell us we'll help.....


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> lol aw don't be crying wee archaic! wats up you can tell us we'll help.....


I get the worst hangovers imaginable. Can't complain too much though, I did get hungover morning sex earlier. :thumbup:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Union or league mate?


Musc le t a l k mate


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It also depends what you want from a forum, I spent years helping people with cycle advise training diet all that boll0x it gets boring after a while so for me its like having banter with like minded people like you would do down the pub for example and chat about training if you need to. Muscle t4lk was really busy but they banned all the characters now the site is finished and has about 10 posts per day. Yes they are training forums but I think you need the ashcrappers/trolls/banter mearchants of the world to keep traffic up etc


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> It also depends what you want from a forum, I spent years helping people with cycle advise training diet all that boll0x it gets boring after a while so for me its like having banter with like minded people like you would do down the pub for example and chat about training if you need to. Muscle t4lk was really busy but they banned all the characters now the site is finished and has about 10 posts per day. Yes they are training forums but I think you need the ashcrappers/trolls/banter mearchants of the world to keep traffic up etc


Totally agree with MT, just don't feel the same as it did a few years back, even now with the format change, I find it extremely difficult to navigate through the site now, and as for posts they are becoming a few days old, real shame though, as I do remember a few characters, with good banter, but it all changed.

Uk-m is real time, and hopefully will carry on being so.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

robdobbie said:


>


Is he wearing lipstick?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I think we're focusing on the wrong things.

Forums change, grow and different people come and go. If you're actually friends with a particular poster then you tend to have contact details and can banter/get advice/annoy them in other places too.

I quite like that right now there doesn't seem to be just a few big personalities who dominate the board, but that anyone can post without immediately getting shut down.

Anyway, what is important is training legs.

So you don't look like this:


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Gym Bunny said:


> there doesn't seem to be just a few big personalities who dominate the board, but that anyone can post without immediately getting shut down.


100% disagree.

As a new poster who read up plenty before joining there seems to be just 1 clique left now who criticise anyone who has a different opinion to one of their 'members' and go round liking each other's posts no matter if its just drivel written.

Same gang culture, different gang.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@FangedWang I haven't noticed a clique disrupting threads and jumping on people for having a different opinion. If there is a bullying group then hopefully people with report the bullying and bans will be issued. If such as group exists it is certainly less prevalent than the previous group.

But now when I log on there are really does seem to be a much broader range of people posting.

The forum changes and as I said previously, if you are friends with people who have left, you'll be able to continue interacting with them in other places and other forums.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> It also depends what you want from a forum, I spent years helping people with cycle advise training diet all that boll0x it gets boring after a while so for me its like having banter with like minded people like you would do down the pub for example and chat about training if you need to. Muscle t4lk was really busy but they banned all the characters now the site is finished and has about 10 posts per day. Yes they are training forums but I think you need the ashcrappers/trolls/banter mearchants of the world to keep traffic up etc


I used to post a lot on MT - mostly in general conversation admittedly and there used to be some serious quality banter and an awful lot of traffic. From memory the owner took a decision at one point to run the site from far more of a business sense and almost overnight the majority of the banter was stamped out and an awful lot of prolific posters were banned...

Seems to me that's pretty much what has happened on here...the guys that were banned were all prolific posters and if you ban a bunch of people that have a couple of hundred thousand posts between them of course there is going to be a difference...just like MT was I am sure the traffic on this site has reduced over the last 6 months...so has the banter....and so has the traffic in general conversation.

I am a member of the new forum (still not sure if I am allowed to mention it?) and to be perfectly honest in the short time since it started they have shown this site up in a number of areas...for example: -

1) Forum clothing all sorted and being sold to members within 3 or 4 weeks

2) Interviews with Laurence Shahlei, Carly Thornton, Luke Sandoe done and dusted and on the site

3) Reasons for Banned Members - All fully transparent and stops a lot of the nonsense that has gone on here over the last few months

4) A real sense of cameraderie amongst all the members - no back biting, in fighting etc

I could continue but my motive is not to try and embarrass this forum or even promote the other one. However, I personally think UKM is struggling at the moment compared to where it is capable of being...I think TM has a much better business model in place and is actually closing the gap...I have no idea what goes on behind the scenes here and am trying hard to be diplomatic but there seems to have been some very poor management decisions made in the last 6-12 months. The sort of things I am talking about are:-

1) Why would you stand down a legend on this board such as Hackski? Even if there were good reasons (which I doubt) why take the Moderator badge away ffs...surely he earned keeping the title...not as if he was all over the place swinging his ban hammer about was it. Would anyone actually notice any different if he had kept his badge?

2) Why put things to the vote of the members and then pay no notice to their opinion. eg New Moderators, addiction sub forum to name 2 off the top of my head.

3) Why set deadlines and then miss them by weeks/months? Just makes the board look bad.

I'll stop there before I am accused of being biased or something but I think all of the above points are valid observations imho.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Mez said:


> It's because your not allowed your own opinion and if you dare to disagree with one of the "favorites" or a board sponsers then your out.
> 
> So most decent people who see this as a place to have a joke and bit of fun have either left or been kicked out.


Everyone has their own opinion and can disagree as much as they want with sponsors or members there's no problem with that, the problem comes when you don't know how to put your disagreement across and start insulting. That's when your out simple as that. I've disagreed many of time with both sponsors and members and I'm still here, I've also been in threads where people have been banned but they have asked for it for the way that post. If we didn't have any rules controlling the board then it would be a vary unpleasant site to be on.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Double J said:


> I used to post a lot on MT - mostly in general conversation admittedly and there used to be some serious quality banter and an awful lot of traffic. From memory the owner took a decision at one point to run the site from far more of a business sense and almost overnight the majority of the banter was stamped out and an awful lot of prolific posters were banned...
> 
> Seems to me that's pretty much what has happened on here...the guys that were banned were all prolific posters and if you ban a bunch of people that have a couple of hundred thousand posts between them of course there is going to be a difference...just like MT was I am sure the traffic on this site has reduced over the last 6 months...so has the banter....and so has the traffic in general conversation.
> 
> ...


Some good points which @Lorian can answer.

The Hackskii question had been answered by Lorian already I believe. A number of times.


----------



## UKM Wang Cars (Mar 9, 2014)

The mods on here are mainly ****s with little man syndrome. Angry little dwarfs who enjoy the power of being a mod and wave the ban stick about far too commonly. They've been at it that long the power has gone to their head.

Most of the members are ****ing losers too who like to act hard and form a persona behind a keyboard. With the ****er members and pr**k mods combined, this place has turned into a cesspit containing nothing but **** and ****.

Lets not forget the whores who flash everything and the seedy blokes who follow.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

haha this cant be coincidence


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

UKM Wang Cars said:


> The mods on here are mainly ****s with little man syndrome. Angry little dwarfs who enjoy the power of being a mod and wave the ban stick about far too commonly. They've been at it that long the power has gone to their head.
> 
> Most of the members are ****ing losers too who like to act hard and form a persona behind a keyboard. With the ****er members and pr**k mods combined, this place has turned into a cesspit containing nothing but **** and ****.
> 
> Lets not forget the whores who flash everything and the seedy blokes who follow.


Strong username to post content ratio.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

UKM Wang Cars said:


> The mods on here are mainly ****s with little man syndrome. Angry little dwarfs who enjoy the power of being a mod and wave the ban stick about far too commonly. They've been at it that long the power has gone to their head.
> 
> Most of the members are ****ing losers too who like to act hard and form a persona behind a keyboard. With the ****er members and pr**k mods combined, this place has turned into a cesspit containing nothing but **** and ****.
> 
> Lets not forget the whores who flash everything and the seedy blokes who follow.


 And your here because.......??


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

UKM Wang Cars said:


> The mods on here are mainly ****s with little man syndrome. Angry little dwarfs who enjoy the power of being a mod and wave the ban stick about far too commonly. They've been at it that long the power has gone to their head.
> 
> Most of the members are ****ing losers too who like to act hard and form a persona behind a keyboard. With the ****er members and pr**k mods combined, this place has turned into a cesspit containing nothing but **** and ****.
> 
> Lets not forget the whores who flash everything and the seedy blokes who follow.


These so called ladies , do not frequent uk-m anymore mate


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

UKM Wang Cars said:


> The mods on here are mainly ****s with little man syndrome. Angry little dwarfs who enjoy the power of being a mod and wave the ban stick about far too commonly. They've been at it that long the power has gone to their head.
> 
> Most of the members are ****ing losers too who like to act hard and form a persona behind a keyboard. With the ****er members and pr**k mods combined, this place has turned into a cesspit containing nothing but **** and ****.
> 
> Lets not forget the whores who flash everything and the seedy blokes who follow.


Chinese car salesman by any chance?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

UKM Wang Cars said:


> The mods on here are mainly ****s with little man syndrome. Angry little dwarfs who enjoy the power of being a mod and wave the ban stick about far too commonly. They've been at it that long the power has gone to their head.
> 
> Most of the members are ****ing losers too who like to act hard and form a persona behind a keyboard. With the ****er members and pr**k mods combined, this place has turned into a cesspit containing nothing but **** and ****.
> 
> Lets not forget the whores who flash everything and the seedy blokes who follow.


it must really bother you to write about it.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bakerman said:


> Strong username to post content ratio.


behave mate. i know you, fanged wang and this wanger thats just been banned are on the same page

i just know it :whistling:


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> behave mate. i know you, fanged wang and this wanger thats just been banned are on the same page
> 
> i just know it :whistling:


Do you mean we share the same opinions?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Some good points which @Lorian can answer.
> 
> The Hackskii question had been answered by Lorian already I believe. A number of times.


Tbh I think Lorian would be better served doing other things at the moment....

Must have missed that abour Hackskii...a number of times


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> These so called ladies , do not frequent uk-m anymore mate


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hafpor said:


> These so called ladies , do not frequent uk-m anymore mate


Pretty sure there is one lady who sends gash pics then denies it still posting mate...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> Pretty sure there is one lady who sends gash pics then denies it still posting mate...


Who's this mate?

DJ not directed at you or yours mate.


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> Pretty sure there is one lady who sends gash pics then denies it still posting mate...


She sounds delightful


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> behave mate. i know you, fanged wang and this wanger thats just been banned are on the same page
> 
> i just know it :whistling:


Please post proof or atleast have the balls to say who the fvck you THINK I am?

Join a forum, have a different opinion and just get badgered until you leave?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Hafpor said:


> Who's this mate?
> 
> DJ not directed at you or yours mate.


Surely the groovy gang on here know?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

FangedWang said:


> Please post proof or atleast have the balls to say who the fvck you THINK I am?
> 
> Join a forum, have a different opinion and just get badgered until you leave?


New UKM protocol, all new members are now hounded on the forum with claims they are someone else.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Hafpor said:


> These so called ladies , do not frequent uk-m anymore mate


The ironic thing is they've gone to the other forum.


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> New UKM protocol, all new members are now hounded on the forum with claims they are someone else.


I wouldn't mind but accounts are sent for moderation before joining so they are actually questioning the owners more so than me anyway


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Grimnir said:


> The ironic thing is they've gone to the other forum.


Strong edit as someone edited their like of a post


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hafpor said:


> Who's this mate?
> 
> DJ not directed at you or yours mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

And this means what ?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hafpor said:


> And this means what ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Threads descended into silliness.

I'll exercise some dwarf power.


----------

